# Any experiences with group therapy?



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

It's almost 3 years ago now that I went to my doctor now because things had gotten too much for me to handle. And I've been sent around to many different places, but have only been 2 places more than 2 times.
Most have tried cognetive therapy which I know is supposed to work quite well on SA and similar things - my sister even studies psychology at University, so know some from her as well - but for some reason it hasn't affected me much. I tend to think a lot about everything, and many of the things they're trying to show to me are things I feel I already know.
And since I don't really have anywhere to go to try socialising, I could talk and talk in there without really connecting to it...

So, I've talked some to my current therapist about group therapy and I was wondering if anyone had any experiences with that?
The good, the bad and what to make clear before starting.
I'm kinda scared about it, but I want to get better and I feel this might be the only way - which is a bit funny since I really don't know much about it.


----------



## sean7phil (Jul 6, 2009)

I've been helped a lot with my social anxiety by going to support groups, I go to Social Anxiety Anonymous Support Groups, they have free telephone conference call groups and also local groups in some areas.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I've been in a few group therapy experiences. They are great! You may meet some real true friends who accept you the way you are. Also, it's amazing how hard we are on ourselves, and when we listen to others who do the same thing, and we have empathy for them, we begin to see we deserve to treat ourselves in the same compassionate way!


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

epril said:


> Also, it's amazing how hard we are on ourselves, and when we listen to others who do the same thing, and we have empathy for them, we begin to see we deserve to treat ourselves in the same compassionate way!


Wow, that's so true. I've never actually thought of it, but looking back I can see it. Thanks  Have an appointment at me therapist tomorrow actually, so will try talking about it again


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

You gotta try it, cant knock till you tried it, right? I'm also gonna start a group therapy thing for 1st time! Scary sh*t. But then, everyone else there will have some sort of self-esteem/anxiety problem, so they should be on yur level.
I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I like group therapy you can go and talk and the other people will most likely understand or at least sympathize with you. Its scary at first but it gets more comfortable once you get to know everyone in the group.I go to a dbt group once a week and i like it.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I've done it. I didn't feel like I got a whole lot out of it cause it would mostly devolve into casual conversation or someone talking about why they are sad that their dog died. 

I felt like I got the most out of it when I could be completely blunt and honest with everyone about everything.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

I've never gone to group therapy, but my mom did for a while. She really liked it, and she said that she got more support there than she's ever gotten before. I hope that helps.


----------

